# can mold make you sick???



## fcamargo6thave (Feb 25, 2009)

I am not 100% sure i have mold in my house but i am convinced i do. In north jersey it has been raining for the past 15 days almost every day, and i started to get a leak in my second floor of my house. Now i bought this house 4 yrs ago with no major problems, until i noticed i had water leaking in, i went in between the attic and i come to find out the previous owner put a heavy duty contractors bag on the base of the floor which had about 6 inches of water for at least 2 feet of the area keep in mind this bag is big about 6 feet across (very sturdy bag) i am surprised all the weight did not cave that area in. So you figure it has been 4 yrs of water accumlating up there. I went up there for at least an hour to clear that part up and noticed that there is white fungi growing and alot of dark/purpleish wood rotting up there ( the smell is bad even with a mask. Now my main concern is that i have been getting sick i feel dizzy all the time and with no energy. I feel like i have no balance , i have been on antibiotics for 2 weeks which worked on me (doc thinks its a ear infection) but now i am dizzy and have slight pain in my neck. Don't know what to assocaite these dizzy spells.. Could this mold make me sick like this???


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

mold can have many ill effects on humans and animals, or no effect at all. 
i'm inclined to agree with you though, doesn't sound like a good thing.

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

molds can cause some extremely serious illnesses including some that lead to death. This is not something to be lax about in seeking attention for, especially since you appear to have several symptoms that are often associated with toxic mold infections.

google "toxic mold symptoms" and you will find a plethora of sites that speak to the problem.


Call your are health department and ask about mold test kits.

Do NOT go into the area. In fact, it would be a good idea if you could leave the residence until you are certain it is safe.


Now, due to legalities concerning real estate, you should have been given a disclosure form from the seller when you bought the place. 4 years is a long time to try to make a claim but due to the apparent intentional actions to conceal a problem, it may be considered fraud if he did not disclose a known roof problem and it may extend or remove any applicable statutes of limitations.

Along with the doctor and the health department, you might want to consult with an attorney that specializes in real estate law.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

double post from the general discussion area


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Take a look around this site:

http://www.forensic-applications.com/moulds/sok.html
http://forensic-applications.com/moulds/habits.html


----------

